# Bought this plant from Petco.. (ID needed)



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm thinking it's probably sword grass but I'm not sure.... It was labeled as the assorted plants. 

Also I have a book of how to set up the aquarium blahhh and I read that if the roots are too long or old. it says I might have to cut the old roots and plant it in the sand/gravel.


Is that necessary? I meant if I cut the roots, would it die because the roots look so white and firm. I think I'd just leave the roots alone and plant it. 













Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Actually, someone correct em if I'm wrong, but that looks like mondo grass..especially the roots. Mondo grass is not an aquatic plant and will eventually rot in the tank. I hate it when pet stores do that!

Someone please correct me if that is not mondo grass


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Take it back to the petstore and ask to return it for something else. It does look like mondo grass...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

it's got a great root system. It doesn't look quite like a crypt, and not exactly like a sword. Those are the two that I know of that have impressive roots like this.

Hope someone can help you.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Dang it! I guess I'll just return it when I run out of my leopard gecko's food supply... lol. 

Thank for the help! c:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Great plant that you could put in your filter if there was a light above it to suck up ammonia. Not much else though lol.

Silverfang you should have seen my amazon sword, the roots were probably 14 inches minimum!


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

That's mondo grass... I made the same mistake a few weeks ago and bought that as well. It's now in a pot in the back yard. It's non aquatic


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup XD mondo grass! does make a good potplant or like previously stated, will do quite well in the filter


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

mkayum said:


> Dang it! I guess I'll just return it when I run out of my leopard gecko's food supply... lol.
> 
> Thank for the help! c:


Don't feel badly..I bought the same thing two nights ago...I just tossed it out. blah


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I returned it! Thank for the help!  I got a refund for it and bought some food for my leopard gecko lol...


----------

